# Samantha was paid to eat, grew to 974 lbs.



## Damaged Goods (Jan 7, 2021)

Samantha Struggles to Stay Positive | My 600-lb Life - YouTube
PHOTOS: See My 600 Lb Life Samantha’s Weight Loss Update (realityblurb.com)

Last weigh in 496 lbs.

What amazes me about the individuals on this tv show is the fact that their organs remain functional well-after they've crossed the line upward into morbid obesity.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 7, 2021)

Damaged Goods said:


> Samantha Struggles to Stay Positive | My 600-lb Life - YouTube
> PHOTOS: See My 600 Lb Life Samantha’s Weight Loss Update (realityblurb.com)
> 
> Last weigh in 496 lbs.
> ...


Who keeps bringing them all of this food????


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 7, 2021)

It was too upsetting for me to watch.

She won't live long.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 7, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Who keeps bringing them all of this food????


The caregivers who are enabling their addiction to eating.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 8, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Who keeps bringing them all of this food????


Often their family members and significant others are their enablers just to keep peace.

Haven't watched this particular episode yet, but in every one that I watched, they suffered some form of abuse.  One father treated the overeater's siblings like he's "Father of the Year" but for some reason was verbally abusive to a vicious degree to her, the eldest.  And momma wouldn't come to her defense.  Food was the only thing that made her happy.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 8, 2021)

Damaged Goods said:


> Often their family members and significant others are their enablers just to keep peace.
> 
> Haven't watched this particular episode yet, but in every one that I watched, they suffered some form of abuse.  One father treated the overeater's siblings like he's "Father of the Year" but for some reason was verbally abusive to a vicious degree to her, the eldest.  And momma wouldn't come to her defense.  Food was the only thing that made her happy.


I don’t watch shows like this, but find it sad to see people with an obvious illness or disability exploited. Didn’t like going to see The Fat Lady and acts like that at the circus when I was a kid either


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 8, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I don’t watch shows like this, but find it sad to see people with an obvious illness or disability exploited. Didn’t like going to see The Fat Lady and acts like that at the circus when I was a kid either


I suspect that the primary reason that they submit to the possible humiliation is a no charge surgery from Dr. Nowzardan who is reportedly the best in the business at performing gastric bypass and gastric sleeve surgery.  Unfortunately, the show's producers state up front that the procedures are successful in the long term for only 5% of the patients.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 8, 2021)

Damaged Goods said:


> I suspect that the primary reason that they submit to the possible humiliation is a no charge surgery from Dr. Nowzardan who is reportedly the best in the business at performing gastric bypass and gastric sleeve surgery.  Unfortunately, the show's producers state up front that the procedures are successful in the long term for only 5% of the patients.


And they are, or at least were, very dangerous even for people who are in much better health. When I worked in the ER and we heard we had a gastric bypass surgery patient coming in by ambulance, the crash cart was the first thing we grabbed.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 8, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> And they are, or at least were, very dangerous even for people who are in much better health. When I worked in the ER and we heard we had a gastric bypass surgery patient coming in by ambulance, the crash cart was the first thing we grabbed.


That white-haired woman in the avatar or icon or whatever it's called is a clone of my mother in her early 60s.  Everything about it, even her stance.  Eerie.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> The caregivers who are enabling their addiction to eating.


Absolutely! They couldn't do it unless there were people willing to take over their personal care. I've been watching this series on tv and the worse thing for me was a woman who needed her boyfriend to wipe her bum after she had used the toilet!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 8, 2021)

Damaged Goods said:


> That white-haired woman in the avatar or icon or whatever it's called is a clone of my mother in her early 60s.  Everything about it, even her stance.  Eerie.


What avatar?  Me????


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 8, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Absolutely! They couldn't do it unless there were people willing to take over their personal care. I've been watching this series on tv and the worse thing for me was a woman who needed her boyfriend to wipe her bum after she had used the toilet!


Did that chore for my wife who suffered from dementia.  There are worse things.


----------



## win231 (Jan 8, 2021)

Just imagine what they'd pay her to drink Cyanide.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 8, 2021)

Damaged Goods said:


> I suspect that the primary reason that they submit to the possible humiliation is a no charge surgery from Dr. Nowzardan who is reportedly the best in the business at performing gastric bypass and gastric sleeve surgery.  Unfortunately, the show's producers state up front that the procedures are successful in the long term for only 5% of the patients.


that is an amazingly low  long term success rate...... 
I was also going to comment they put themselves through this humiliation for the free treatment but it is not free ....
that show/ network probably makes way more then treatment as many  watch this..... like passing a car wreck. 

I realize that NO one is held responsible for most anything now days ...... but how can those who bring the folks who can not even walk food over and over in such large amounts, not be charged with abuse of some sort....? 

Another item i always wonder about is how these people on show could afford..... the  large volume of fast food you see brought to them seemingly daily ?
Besides losing weight .........i would imagine their finances improve dramatically


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Jeni said:


> that is an amazingly low  long term success rate......
> I was also going to comment they put themselves through this humiliation for the free treatment but it is not free ....
> that show/ network probably makes way more then treatment as many  watch this..... like passing a car wreck.
> 
> ...


Yes, I noticed that they do seem to be well-off. The food they consume is the most expensive...take-aways, which are a treat to many are an every-day meal for them.
It also seems to me that they don't actually enjoy their food. They take huge bites and gulp it down as quickly as possible. If they ate slowly, savouring every mouthful, I could understand the obsession with food.
Clearly, there is something else going on.


----------

